# good camera stores in the Detroit area?



## Alex_B (Mar 20, 2008)

Not sure if this is the right part of the forum to post this, but well ...

does anyone know of good shops for camera equipment in the Detroit area? I mean shops that also sell some of the more expensive lenses/tripods and have them in stock.


----------



## skipper34 (Mar 20, 2008)

I deal with a fine pro shop called CameraMart in Pontiac.  It is on the corner of M-59 and Telegraph Rd.  Pontiac is basically in the northern suburbs of Detroit.  Ask for Rick or Ruben.


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 20, 2008)

alright, might consider that in April, thanks!


----------



## joyride (Mar 20, 2008)

used to shop at Woodward camera in Birmingham. They had a decent of lenses and stuff. Never looked at the tripiods.  http://www.woodwardcamera.com/


----------

